# Edinburgh?



## Elliot Coyote

Can we add an Edinburgh subforum please  hi btw nice to be here lol


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Hello and welcome to the forum!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/adding-a-city-to-the-world-forums.54770/


----------

